# Our cars



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here are the pictures Mine is a 1.4 ford focus in the picture you can see the rubber strip is missing on the passenger side doors between the door and the window as theives tried to steal it off the forecourt they are fitted now though. Phils is a 2.0 ford mondeo it is awsome all the gadgets cruise control bluetooth and much more,but im not jealous Hmmmm yes I am.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Heres mine I only have a car for a year or so cos i wreck them going over farm fields, i know i should get a 4x4 but i dont like them, I only paid £400 for this one 6 months ago, its a nice car to drive, its a 1600 escort, it was in good condision when i got it but its got a few dents now, 
the 1st photo is from the advert were i bought it, the 2nd is what stickers i put on it ha ha ,jeff


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i dont own a car, but as far as moto vehicles go i have 3 dirt bikes







i dont have pics though


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

it dont look bad at all Jeff I wanted an estate so the dog could go in the boot, but the wife said they were to long so settled on the focus.Women if it had have been my choice alone it would have been one like phils, no it would have been phils.The focus was £5k and the mondeo was £9k I took out a loan with the bank to pay for it phil paid cash for his, I think I need to put his board up again.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> it dont look bad at all Jeff I wanted an estate so the dog could go in the boot, but the wife said they were to long so settled on the focus.Women if it had have been my choice alone it would have been one like phils, no it would have been phils.


I dont give people lifts in it cos it stinks, i have to clean it out every day, it smells of dead rabbits ha ha , it has a big dent in the front were i swerved to miss a badger, jeff


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I wish I could afford the insurance, they shouldn't be allowed to discriminate by sex or age - if they did so by race there would rightly be an outrage. A male friend of mine who's 18 got a quote the other day for a 2005 registration Smart car - £14,000.00!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I have a 1995 F 150 4 x 4 and a 2007 Ford Expedition, fully loaded, GPS, DVD , the works. F150 is my beach truck and general fishing and hunting vechile. Expedition hauls all my grand kids around (all 12). Mama refuses to climb into the 95.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Jeep.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Sam said:


> I wish I could afford the insurance, they shouldn't be allowed to discriminate by sex or age - if they did so by race there would rightly be an outrage. A male friend of mine who's 18 got a quote the other day for a 2005 registration Smart car - £14,000.00!


They will do what they want to because they can.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I now have 2 cars,a 2007 Nissan Murano and a 2006 Toyota Rav 4 I sold 2 others last year. The first one in the picture is a 1988 Cadillac Sedan Deville which I sold,the other two are the Murano and the Toyota. The one that is not pictured is my favorite car of all time that I just sold before this picture was taken. It was a 1991 Toyota Tercel and had 327,000 original miles on it. I sold it for $100 and up to June of this year ,it was still running!!! Flatband


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

Gary has many cars there.maybe he is cars vendor also.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, i wish that was true,I love cars! Flatband


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I once helped a company make a bid for a general insurance company so I have a bit of insight as to how it works. The reinsurance market determines the rates. The insurers can tweak things a bit, but if they are too generous they can't reinsure it away and get stuck with the liability. The brokers can help you to find the package with the lowest premium for your profile, but shop around between brokers because they want to push the package with the most commission. Don't automatically renew without shopping around again, because the market is always changing and individual insurers' actuarial tables are often updated.

These tables are incredibly detailed and they can profile you in almost any way without actually asking your race. But different cultures do have different risk profiles so I wonder if a different postal code or a policy from an insurer who targets a certain population segment can get you a better deal, such as a form written in Chinese or Urdu. Work with the broker to find cars that suit your needs and pocket and is cheaper to insure. Get put down as named driver on your dad's policy (maybe not you though Sam







).

If the worst comes to the worst, move to a country has less crime and no punitive ligigation, insurance can be very cheap. I have an E90 330i insured for about £600 pa. fully comp. and a latest edition Estima G 3.5L V6 for £400 TPFF.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

dgui said:


> I wish I could afford the insurance, they shouldn't be allowed to discriminate by sex or age - if they did so by race there would rightly be an outrage. A male friend of mine who's 18 got a quote the other day for a 2005 registration Smart car - £14,000.00!


They will do what they want to because they can.
[/quote]
That is so funny Jeff Love the stickers.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I am a jalopist, when it comes to cars. My wife made me buy her a $1400 car, but it was a Taurus in nice condition, and it's doing pretty well. My car is a '86 Tercel, with a crack in the windshieldand oxidized paint that was once blue, and I am amazed that it just passed the Department of Environmental Quality test. I paid $400 for that (and about as much since in repairs) a year since. Great little car.

"Jalopy" according to wikipedia.









I am thinking about getting a bicycle, but I think I'd rather get a decent one of those.


----------

